# A little part of my kit...



## CherryAcid (Apr 18, 2010)

So this is just some of what i have at hand, i have a lot more but it is in storage.
My kit from my job yesterday(it is unorganised i know!)






My working brushes





Some of my palettes;













My skincare and lash drawer





Random,lipgloss,foundation,powders etc


----------



## Babylard (Apr 18, 2010)

SLEEK PALETTES! i want some so badly haha thxd for sharing


----------



## HersheysKiss (Apr 18, 2010)

Great collection! That is an infinitely long brush holder


----------



## CherryAcid (Apr 19, 2010)

Yup those Sleek palettes are amazing and so so cheap!!!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 19, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## marlojean83 (Apr 19, 2010)

Love Sleek palettes - wish we could buy them in the States. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## michieme (Apr 23, 2010)

I want a Sleek palette so badly, they are beautiful


----------

